
I still love programming – what's wrong with me? - avilay
https://avilay.rocks/i-still-love-programming-whats-wrong-with-me/
======
avilay
Spurred by a post on AskHN about a dev who has "fallen out of love" with
programming, I wrote down my thoughts on being on the IC path as opposed to
the management path. Would love to know your experiences around this issue.

